

Ask HN: How do you use your Twitter favourites? - relequestual

I've been mulling over an idea for a webapp to help people make better use of their twitter favourites. I use my favourites to save things I want to see later, need to remember to reply to and tweets I find amusing. How do you use your twitter favourites? What features could help you use them in a more effective way?
======
CWIZO
I recently started using it as a "like" button. So I don't have to reply with
"thanks", "cool" etc ...

------
ayers
I personally do not use favourites. I have friends who use them in conjunction
with <http://faavorite.com/>. It might be worth checking out that site to see
how your idea differs.

------
Andytizer
I don't use the favourites feature at all, but I might use them more if there
was some additional benefit beyond 'bookmarking' them.

------
jainrishi
I use them for the same reasons you use it.

------
easonchan42
I use them as "Bookmark".

